# Another GA16deT



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

As some of you know I turboed my Ga16de last year. After some tunning issues and fuel pump problems, Finally the car is running pretty good.
The mods are:
370cc injectors
SPA Turbo good for 400hp
Standalone Ecu
walbro fuel pump
custom manifold
headwork done by myself
3'' downpipe and 2.5'' exhaust
home made Water cooler
Other mods to the car but not to the engine.

The results are quarter mile times between 14.5s and 15s with street tires.
Last week I took the car to a Dyno, the results:
234CV at 5300rpm and 33.11 Kgm of torque at 4150rpm
Since I wasnt going to go to the Dyno I wasnt ready to try tuning things on the ECU so my tuning was done on the street and just measured at the dyno.





A video..


----------



## alfsentra (May 24, 2006)

Congrats man! Anothrer GA+T with a simple build and good results. If you want go to: www.ga16forum.com


----------



## ONQ-247 (May 26, 2010)

Congrats on the figures.
Was it fairly hard to acheive with all the work being done yourself?


----------



## znoj (Jan 31, 2011)

nice nice.. Im also plannig to turbo my GA16DE..
by the way what is your gas ratio after ugrading to turbo?


----------



## YoungDeezy21 (Sep 2, 2011)

hi i wanna know how much psi your car is pushing, that are those the standard pistons??


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

ONQ-247 said:


> Congrats on the figures.
> Was it fairly hard to acheive with all the work being done yourself?



Its not easy, you have to give the project a lot of time, effort and at some times you just want to turn the car on fire.
but its well worth it.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

znoj said:


> nice nice.. Im also plannig to turbo my GA16DE..
> by the way what is your gas ratio after ugrading to turbo?




At full boost around 11.5:1
without boost and low rpm 2000more or less im getting a gas ratio of 15.5 to 16.0 so the car is pretty cheap to use every day and doesnt need much fuel.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

YoungDeezy21 said:


> hi i wanna know how much psi your car is pushing, that are those the standard pistons??


14psi, almost everything std, only had to change clutch and inyectors (on the engine)
The pistons are the 3 ring ones so if you have the ones with 2 rings you will have stronger pistons.


----------



## YoungDeezy21 (Sep 2, 2011)

nice stuff, people was telling me i can use the g16 pistons from suzuki but i dont know there stroke size, but thanks


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

YoungDeezy21 said:


> nice stuff, people was telling me i can use the g16 pistons from suzuki but i dont know there stroke size, but thanks



Some people have used the Vitara pistons. Im not sure what this change involves but it sounds interesting and lowers the compresion.


----------

